

Automatically mount Amazon EC2 EBS devices (via udev) - alonswartz
http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/ebsmount

======
mark_l_watson
That is a cool trick that I will try. I usually just install the command line
tools on each server, write a tiny Ruby script to attach EBS volumes and bind
Elastic IP addresses, and put this script in /etc/rc.local - pretty simple to
do.

